# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Διαταραχη Ελλειματικης Προσοχης και Υπερκινητικοτητας

## in_flames

Δε ξερω αν επερεπε να γραψω καπου αλλου στο forum γι αυτο το θεμα. 
Ξερει κανεις πως αντιμετωπιζεται? 
Ειδικα με το διαβασμα.. πως συγκεντωνεται ενω "πεταει" το μυαλο?
Ή οταν σου μιλαει ο αλλος και εσυ δε μπορεις να συγκεντρωθεις σ αυτα που λεει και κουνας συγκαταβατικα το κεφαλι, ενω προσπαθεις να θυμηθεις/ καταλαβεις τι ελεγε?
Δυστυχως ειμαι 25 και δε μπορω νομιζω να μου αναγνωριζουν τη διαταραχη για να μπορω να δωσω προφορικα εξετασεις. Και μου εχουν μεινει ολα τα μαθηματα που απαιτουν διαβασμα θεωριας και δυσκολευομαι να ανταπεξελθω πολυ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βρε κοπελα μου θα περασεις μια ζωη ολοκληρη ψαχνοντας ιατρκους ορους γιατι δε σκεφτεσαι κατι καλυτερο να βρεις καλους φιλους καλο αγορι και να πας διακοπεςς καπου

----------


## in_flames

> βρε κοπελα μου θα περασεις μια ζωη ολοκληρη ψαχνοντας ιατρκους ορους γιατι δε σκεφτεσαι κατι καλυτερο να βρεις καλους φιλους καλο αγορι και να πας διακοπεςς καπου


σταματησα να ασχολουμαι με τους ορους μερες τωρα γιατι με εκανε χειροτερα. ρωταω για οποια βοηθεια σε συγκεκριμενα θεματα που αντιμετωπιζω.
διακοπες? σε 7 μερες εχω εξεταστικη...

----------


## Rebos999

Δεν γνωρίζω εαν το πρόβλημα σου ειναι κληρονομικό ή το ειχες απο μικρη ή εμπαση περιπτωση οφείλεται σε παθολογικα αίτια γιατί σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πρέπει να γίνει διάγνωση απο ειδικό. Εαν ομως το προβλημα προέρχεται απο υπερβολικη ονειροποληση κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας ε τότε είναι λογικο να μην μπορεις να συγκεντρωθεις. Με λιγα λογια για να εχεις αυτην την απαιτηση απο το μυαλο σου, πρεπει να το εκπαιδευσεις να ζει το ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ. Θα σου πω ενα απλο παραδειγμα , οταν πηγαινεις απο το σπιτι σου σχολη με υποθετικη διαρκεια διαδρομης 1 ωρα και εσυ καθ'ολη την διαρκεια σκεφτεσαι πχ το video game που επαιζες χτες χωρις να συνειδητοποιεις το τωρα, συνηθιζεις τον εγκεφαλο σου στο λεγομενο distract attention. Μπορείς να κανεις μια προσπάθεια αν θες, να πεις σημερα πχ θα σκεφτομαι το καθε τι που χρειαζεται στο χρονο του και θα δεις τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## in_flames

> Δεν γνωρίζω εαν το πρόβλημα σου ειναι κληρονομικό ή το ειχες απο μικρός ή εμπαση περιπτωση οφείλεται σε παθολογικα αίτια γιατί σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πρέπει να γίνει διάγνωση απο ειδικό. Εαν ομως το προβλημα προέρχεται απο υπερβολικη ονειροποληση κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας ε τότε είναι λογικο να μην μπορεις να συγκεντρωθεις. Με λιγα λογια για να εχεις αυτην την απαιτηση απο το μυαλο σου, πρεπει να το εκπαιδευσεις να ζει το ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ. Θα σου πω ενα απλο παραδειγμα , οταν πηγαινεις απο το σπιτι σου σχολη με υποθετικη διαρκεια διαδρομης 1 ωρα και εσυ καθ'ολη την διαρκεια σκεφτεσαι πχ το video game που επαιζες χτες χωρις να συνειδητοποιεις το τωρα, συνηθιζεις τον εγκεφαλο σου στο λεγομενο distract attention. Μπορείς να κανεις μια προσπάθεια αν θες, να πεις σημερα πχ θα σκεφτομαι το καθε τι που χρειαζεται στο χρονο του και θα δεις τα αποτελέσματα.


Ονειροπολουσα σαν παιδι περισσοτερο. Αλλα με οτι απαιτει προσπαθεια ή συγκεντρωση εχω παντα θεμα. Πηγα να διαβασω χτες και δεν αντεξα πανω απο 15 λεπτα. Δε μπορουσα να συγκεντρωθω. Ο γιατρος λεει θα περασει. Αλλα μεχρι να περασει ή να βελτιωθει οι προθεσμιες τρεχουν και αγχωνομαι οτι παλι δε θα τα καταφερω. Προσπαθω ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ αλλα με οτι εχει ατελειωτο διαβασμα θεωριας ειναι τραγικα δυσκολο.
Ξερετε αν μπορω να δωσω προφορικες εξετασεις? Ειμαι 25, η διαγνωση εγινε τωρα. Το ειχα απο μικρη, κανανε παραπονα στους γονεις στο σχολειο αλλα δεν ειχα παει σε καποιον ειδικο.
Προσπαθω να συγκεντρωθω να ζησω το τωρα οπως λες αλλα δεν το ελεγχω. Ειδικα με το διαβσμα και οταν μου μιλαει καποιος.

----------


## in_flames

Μπορω να κανω κατι αμεσα για να συγκεντωθω στο διαβσμα? Μ ε εξοργιζει η κατασταση. Θελω να μου σπασω το κεφαλι μ αυτην την κατασταση

----------


## Rebos999

Δυστυχώς δεν ειμαι ειδικος για να το προσεγγισω ιατρικα. Ομως μπορω να σου πω πως μπορεις να το βελτιωσεις με απλα καθημερινα πραγματα. 1)Φυσιολογικος υπνος 2) Σωστη διατροφή κυριως σαλάτες και φρουτα 3) Προσπαθησε να μην αγχώνεσαι γιατι δημιουργεί blackout 4) και οπως ειπα και πριν συνηθισε να συνειδητοποιεις το εδω και τωρα στην καθημερινοτητα σου, πχ οταν πρεπει να διαβασεις θα διαβασεις, οταν πρεπει να ξεκουραστεις θα ξεκουραστεις κ.α ,ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις τι εννοώ..

----------


## in_flames

@Rebos999 ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. Φαινεσαι γνωστης της καταστασης..
Το 1 και το 2 τα κανω. Ισως να προσθεσω τα φρουτα στη δειατροφη. 
Το 3 ειναι δυσκολο γιατι θελει προγραμμα το να μην αγχωνομαι και δεν τα καταφερνω με τα προγραμμματα γενικα, αλλα θα το προσπαθησω. Μου εβαλε ημερισιο προγραμμα ο γιατρος αλλα αν και ειναι τοσο απλο ακομα κι αυτο δεν το κανω.
Για το 4.. θα προσπαθησω να το κανω απο τωρα κιολας. Θα εστιασω στο διαβασμα και στις δουλειες του σπιτιου (για εκτονωση περισσοτερο), ελπιζω να τα καταφερω.

----------


## Rebos999

Και το αγχος μπορεις να νικήσεις, αρκει να υπαρχει θεληση και φυσικά κατανοηση της αιτίας απ' όπου προέρχεται. Δηλαδή πρεπει να παρατηρεις τον ευατο σου σε ποια φαση βγαινει το αγχος και να το αναλύεις ωστε να βρεθεις στην ριζα του προβληματος...και αφου το βαλεις στον τοιχο και το πολεμησεις οσο γινεται τουλαχιστον δεν θα βρισκει πατημα και θα μειωνεται, το αγχος ειναι απλα το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> *σταματησα να ασχολουμαι με τους ορους μερες τωρα γιατι με εκανε χειροτερα.* ρωταω για οποια βοηθεια σε συγκεκριμενα θεματα που αντιμετωπιζω.
> διακοπες? σε 7 μερες εχω εξεταστικη...


 ειδατε που κατι ξερω εγω οταν μιλαω....

----------


## Deleted20082014

Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ... Έτρεχα για μήνες με αυτό το θέμα και άκρη δεν έβγαλα!
Είχα στείλει επιστολή στο "Συνήγορο του Φοιτητή" και μου απάντησαν. Προφορική εξέταση δεν γίνεται βάσει νόμου, γιατί δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται στις μαθησιακές δυσκολίες που απαιτουν προφορική εξέταση. Μου είπαν ότι είναι στην επιλογή του κάθε καθηγητή το αν θα σε δεχτεί προφορικά. Αλλά πρέπει να πας να χτυπήσεις πόρτες, να κλαφτείς... Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να το κάνω, γιατί δεν το 'χω και με το μπλαμπλα, θα με πέταγαν έξω με τις κλωτσιές!! :)
Παρόλαυτα πήγα σε ένα Κέντρο Ψυχικής Υγείας δημόσιο, είπα στον ψυχολόγο για την επιστολή που έστειλα και τι μου απάντησαν και μου είπε ότι αφού δεν υπάρχει στο νόμο κάτι τέτοιο είναι πολύ δύσκολο να εξεταστώ με διαφορετική μεταχείρηση. Μου είπε "ναι, με αυτά που μου περιγράφεις, ίσως να έχεις ΔΕΠΥ, αλλά ακόμη και αν πας στους καθηγητές και τους το πεις, να είσαι προετοιμασμένη, γιατί μπορεί να ακούσεις οτιδήποτε".
Παρέδωσα τα όπλα ύστερα απ'όλα αυτά, παρόλο που έχω και τη γνωμάτευση δεν την χρησιμοποίησα. Παλεύω, παλεύω να διαβάσω και βρίσκομαι σε μια δίνη που με ρουφάει, δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ με τίποτα... :( Και ύστερα εκνευρίζομαι για το χαμένο χρόνο!

Rebos999 "οταν πηγαινεις απο το σπιτι σου σχολη με υποθετικη διαρκεια διαδρομης 1 ωρα και εσυ καθ'ολη την διαρκεια σκεφτεσαι πχ το video game που επαιζες χτες χωρις να συνειδητοποιεις το τωρα", αυτό κάνω συνέχεια, συνέχεια όμως!!!

----------


## betelgeuse

Nα κανω μια βλακωδη ερωτηση?
Aφου το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν μπορειτε να συγκεντρωθειτε στον διαβασμα , η προφορικη εξεταση τι ακριβως θα αλλαζε?
Καταλαβαινω οτι αν καποιος ειχε δυσλεξια και δεν μπορουσε να γραψει μια σωστη προταση η προφορικη εξεταση θα ειχε καποιο νοημα για αυτον , αλλα αν δεν συγκεντρωνεσαι δεν νομιζω να σε εσωζε αυτο.

----------


## Deleted20082014

Γι'αυτό και δεν την καλύπτει ο νόμος μάλλον. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, αυτό που λες μου το είχε πει και ο ψυχολόγος.
Απλώς στην προφορική εξέταση φαντάζομαι ότι είναι πιο επιεικείς οι καθηγητές, γιατί είναι ενημερωμένοι για το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Lena01

Παιδιά, στην περίπτωση αυτή τα φοιτητικά αναγνωστήρια βοηθούν πολύ...γιατί όλοι διαβάζουν. 
Και βοηθάει πολύ το να κάνετε πινακάκια τα βασικά της ύλης...
Πρέπει να βρείτε τον τρόπο που σας ταιριάζει για να αποδώσετε...


Να ξεκαθρισουμε κάτι: εννοείτε την ελλειμματική προσοχή που εντάσσεται στο φάσμα του αυτισμού ή μια δυσκολία συγκέντρωσης λόγω άγχους, κούρασης?

----------


## Deleted20082014

Το δοκίμασα και το φοιτητικό αναγνωστήριο. Μόλις μπει κάποιος θα ξεφύγει το μυαλό μου, όχι ότι θα κοιτάξω ποιος μπήκε κτλ., δεν κοιτάζω ποτέ, μόνο την πόρτα που θα ακούσω θα διασπαστώ. Άσε που μπορώ να χαθώ και στην απόλυτη ησυχία. Εκεί, θα κοιτάζω το βιβλίο και θα είμαι αφηρημένη, στο απόλυτο κενό.
Πινακάκια με τα βασικά ε; Ούτε αυτό δεν έχω κουράγιο να κάνω... Ειδικά τώρα. Σε προηγουμενες εξεταστικές το έκανα, αλλά και πάλι...Με δυσκολία προλάβαινα να βγάλω ύλη, και να την θυμάμαι κιόλας. Είναι πολύ κρίμα να ξοδεύει κανείς τόσο χρόνο στο διάβασμα, και να μην έχει διαβάσει τίποτα επί της ουσίας :(
Δεν έχω ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό, αλλά λόγω άγχους, κούρασης γιατί να είναι; Και να το έχω από τα σχολικά χρόνια;; Μου φαίνεται παράξενο.

----------


## Lena01

Aλκμηνη μου, ήσουν υπερκινητικό παιδί? είχες θέμα με τη συγκέντρωση από παλιά?

Το να κοιτάξεις ποιός μπήκε, την πόρτα, δεν ξέρω και εγώ τί, δεν είναι τίποτα. Δεν είναι δυνατό να είσαι καρφωμένη και απόλυτα δοσμένη στο βιβλίο. 
Μια σίγουρη συνταγή είναι να κάνεις αναγνώσεις την ύλη χωρίς να προσπαθείς να μάθεις κάτι απέξω με το ζόρι. Χαλαρά σα να διαβάζεις περιοδικό, να έχεις και ένα τετραδιάκι δίπλα να σημειώνεις με χρώματα.

----------


## Deleted20082014

Είχα θέμα με τη συγκέντρωση από το δημοτικό ακόμη! Χάζευα συνεχώς! Υπερκινητική δεν ήμουν.
Εγώ πάλι πίστευα ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν αυτό που μου συμβαίνει! :Ρ
Ωραίο το μυστικό! Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Θα το δοκιμάσω! :)

----------


## Lena01

Καλά μπορεί να φταίει και το παπαγαλίστικο σύστημα, ίσως και οι παλαιάς κοπής δάσκαλοι...μην το παίρνεις τοις μετρητοίς ότι έχεις θέμα ντε και καλά. 
Πιστεύω πάρα πολύ στο ότι καθένας έχει το σύστημα του, τον τρόπο του να μάθει κάτι...
Απλά χώρισε το βιβλίο σε μέρη, 5-6 αναλόγως τις σελίδες, και κάνε ανάγνωση 1 μέρος κάθε μέρα. Όταν το τελειώσεις 1 φορά, πήγαινε στον πίνακα με τα περιεχόμενα και διάβασε το, το θέμα είναι να καταλάβεις πώς διαρθρώνεται η ύλη και τί έχεις να μάθεις. Μετά το ξεκινάς 2η φορά, θα σου βγει πιο γρήγορα, μετά 3η και πάει λέγοντας. Όταν κάνεις και την 3η, ήδη θα το έχεις μάθει αρκετά καλά, θα το δεις. Αν σου φτάσει ο χρόνος για παραπάνω, πας για άριστα. Συν το τετραδιάκι με τα κύρια σημεία συν τα χρώματα...
Εγώ χρειαζόμουν 5 φορές για να μάθω καλά την ύλη, άλλοι-έχω ακούσει-χτυπάνε 7-8 φορές... αυτό που κάναμε στο σχολείο με τη 1 φορά μπαμ και κάτω δεν παίζει, θέλει χαλαρή ανάγνωση και εμπέδωση μέσω των αναγνώσεων.
Στις απορίες δεν θα τα χάνεις, θα τις σημειώνεις! και στην πορεία μόνη σου θα βρίσκεις τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Deleted20082014

Λένα, σε υπερευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου! Είναι κάτι παραπάνω από πολύτιμες!!!
Μη με μαλώσεις, αλλά όσα μαθήματα έχω δώσει μέχρι τώρα, 1 φορά τα διάβαζα κι αυτή με το ζόρι. Και να σου πω γιατί. Γιατί ήμουν σίγουρη ότι όσες φορές και να τα διαβάσω, δεν πρόκειται να καταφέρω να τα απομνημονεύσω, και το παιχνίδι είναι χαμένο ούτως ή άλλως. Η ηττοπάθεια, λένε, πως χαρακτηρίζει τα άτομα με δεπυ. Είναι αυτό που λένε συν-νοσηρότητα. Πάντως, θα τηρήσω όσα μου είπες και θα έρθω να σου πω μετά την εξεταστική τι κατάφερα!! :)

----------


## in_flames

Καλημερα και σημερα
ομολογω οτι δεν περιμενα να εχει τοσο απηχηση το θεμα, κι οτι υπαρχουν κι αλλοι σαν εμενα.. 

Ημουν υπερκινητικη απο παιδι, 1η και 2α δημοτικου η δασκαλα παραπονιοταν οτι σηκωνομαι στο ασχετο την ωρα του μαθηματος και εκοβα βολτες στην ταξη και ζωγραφιζα στον πινακα. Στο γυμνασιο λεγαν οτι ειμαι συχνα αφηρημενη, οτι καπου χανομαι.. Η δασκαλα στο φροντιστηριο αγγλικων αναρωτιοταν μηπως εχω δυσλεξια. Δεν με πηγαν σε καποιον ειδικο ποτε. 

Οταν προκειται για φυσικη, μαθηματικα κλπ δεν εχω τοσο προβλημα, αλλα με οτι απαιτει διαβασμα καταναγκαστικο με τις ωρες δεν μπορω, και δεν ειναι απο τεμπελια. Το μυαλο μου πεταει, φευγει απο μονο του. Το ιδιο και οταν μου μιλαει καποιος (πολλες φορες εχω παρεξηγηθει γι αυτο).. Πρεπει να διαβασω κατι 4-5-6 φορες τουλαχιστον για να ο μαθω και να το απομνημονευσω για λιγες μερες, μετα τα ξεχναω.Αλλα οταν μιλαμε να απομνημονευσω πανεπιστημιακους τομους δυσκολευει πολυ το πραγμα.. Με βοηθανε τα σχεδιαγραμματα αλλα μου τρωνε πολυ χρονο. Πώς να αντεπεξέλθω σε μαθήματα που απαιτούν 1 εβδομάδα διάβασμα από το πρωί ως το βράδυ?

Ειναι σιγουρο οτι δε μπορουμε να δωσουμε προφορικες εξετασεις?
Βρήκα το εξής..
http://http://www.dsanet.gr/Epikairothta/Nomothesia/n3699_08.htm
στο άρθρο 3 νομιζω λέει οτι αν εισαι ως 22 χρονών και διαγνωστεις.. θεωρείσαι μαθητής με αναπηρία και με ειδικές εκπαιδευτικές ανάγκες

----------


## Lena01

in_flames, 

σχολείο πας? νομίζω ότι στις πανελλήνιες αναγνωρίζεται και μπορείς να δώσεις προφορικά... για μετά δεν ξέρω.

----------


## in_flames

> in_flames, 
> 
> σχολείο πας? νομίζω ότι στις πανελλήνιες αναγνωρίζεται και μπορείς να δώσεις προφορικά... για μετά δεν ξέρω.


Πανεπιστήμιο πάω, είμαι 8ο έτος, τώρα θα μπω στο 9ο. Μου έχουν μείνει όλα τα μαθήματα που απαιτούν περισσότερο διάβασμα και έχω πελαγώσει. Η διαγνωση Δ.Ε.Π.Υ. έγινε τώρα από ιδιωτικό ψυχίατρο.

----------


## Lena01

ωωωω καλό κουράγιο!!!!
Έχεις και υπερκινητικότητα? την είχες χρόνια ή τώρα τελευταία?
Γενικά αθλείσαι?

----------


## in_flames

Ευχαριστώ lena01!

Ναι εχω και υπερκινητικοτητα και γενικότερα αλλά και συγκεκριμένα όταν πρέπει να δώσω προσοχή κάπου. Το έχω από παιδί λεει ο γιατρός αλλά η διάγνωση έγινε τώρα στα 25 μου.
Το πόδι δε σταματάει να κουνιέται ποτέ. Ήμουν το μόνο κορίτσι που έπαιζε μπάσκετ με τα αγόρια όταν τα υπόλοιπα "λουφάρανε" στο σχολείο. Ότι περιλαβάνει σωματική δραστηριότητα μ αρέσει πολύ. Δεν αθλούμαι εδώ και χρόνια. Πήγαινα κολύμβηση ως το γυμνάσιο, μετά τίποτα. Ο γιατρός μου είπε οτι άτομα σαν εμένα πρέπει να αθλούνται. Θα ξεκινήσω γυμναστήριο άμεσα και kick boxing. Κάπου πρέπει να εκτονώσω όλη αυτήν την ένταση. 

Σήμερα το πρωί κατάφερα να διαβάσω λίγο περισσότερο για την εξεταστική (μιάμιση ώρα συγκεκριμένα, ενώ μέχρι χτες διάβαζα 15 λεπτά όλα κι όλα) , μετά από τα μηνύματα σας. Ειπα στον εαυτό μου "πες πως διαβάζεις 1 περιοδικό, κι όσα καταλάβεις" και όταν φεύγει το μυαλό μου σε οτιδήποτε ή σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη ξεκάρφωτη σκέψη λέω επιπλικτικά στον εαυτό μου "συγκεντρώσου, τώρα διαβάζεις". Αντε να δούμε..

Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω. Έχει κανείς από εσάς θέμα με το να συγκεντρωθεί όταν του μιλάνε?

----------


## Lena01

Aυτό είναι... αν μπορέσεις να το κρατήσεις αυτό το σύστημα, θα τα πας καλά!
Τί σπουδάζεις?

----------


## in_flames

Πληρ/κή και Τηλεπικοινωνιες σπουδαζω και σε 15 λεπτα αρχιζω παλι διαβασμα, ελπιζω για πολύ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο ειναι τοσο δυσκολος κλαδος που θα μου ειχε ανατιναχτει ο εγκεφαλος αν πηγενα εκει

----------


## Lena01

σε τει ή σε αει ?

----------


## Deleted20082014

Καλό κουράγιο, in_flames! Και υπομονή μας!!

----------


## in_flames

> αυτο ειναι τοσο δυσκολος κλαδος που θα μου ειχε ανατιναχτει ο εγκεφαλος αν πηγενα εκει


ειναι αστα να πανε..πολυ απαιτητικη σχολη..




> σε τει ή σε αει ?


σε αει. στο καποδιστριακο




> Καλό κουράγιο, in_flames! Και υπομονή μας!!


σ ευχαριστω πολυ Αλκμήνη και σενα και όλα τα παιδια που απαντησατε

----------


## Lena01

In_flames, 
μπράβο!!!!! καλή δύναμη για το πτυχίο!!!!

----------


## willowfairy

ε, κι εγω εχω συνδρομο tourette το οποιο ακολουθειται με 
Διαταραχη Ελλειματικης Προσοχης και Υπερκινητικοτητας απο 8 ετων και τωρα ειμαι 46!!
Επισης μειζωνα καταθλιψη...
Ολα αυτα τα χρονια τα περασα χωρις φαρμακα, μονη μου,διοτι δεν ειχα συμπαρασταση απο τους γονεις μου παρα μονο, φωνες , καυγαδες και ξυλο!!
Δεν ηξερα τι ακριβως ειχα..εως οτου εφτασα σε μια ηλικια που ''ανοιξα'' την πορτα καποιου ειδικου (απο μονη μου) και ξεκινησε να με παρακολουθει...επιτελους εμαθα τι ειχα!!!
η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για το συνρομο tourette , ειναι εφ'ορου ζωης...και μου εχει καταστρεψει την ζωη πλεον...

----------


## turtle

Λοιπόν αρχικά ... η ΔΕΠ είναι μια διαταραχή εφ όρου ζωής που δεν αντιμετωπίζεται ριζικά , μπορείς όμως να ρυθμίσεις τα συμπτώματα της είτε με φάρμακα είτε με ενναλακτικές μεθόδους αν το ψάξεις με συμβουλευτική γνωσιακή ψυχοθεραπεία και με πολύ διάβασμα γύρω από αυτήν και ανάλογα τα συμπτώματα που έχεις , για να μάθεις να ζεις με αυτήν και να τη διαχειρίζεσαι .. 

Διάγνωση από το δημόσιο θα πάρεις από το Αιγηνήτειο ... από το τμήμα που ασχολείται με την ΔΕΠ εκεί θα απαντήσεις σ ένα μεγάλο ερωτηματολόγιο και θα ξέρεις σίγουρα και σε ποιο βαθμό ... σου συμβαίνει αν τελικά ισχύει ότι την έχεις ... 

Εγώ διαγνώστηκα στα 23 μου ... 

Η Δεπ είναι διαφορετική στις γυναίκες και διαφορετική στους άνδρες .. 

Υπάρχουν τρείς τύπου 

ADHD ( Διαταραχη Ελλειματικής Προσοχής με Υπερκινητικότητα ) - συνήθης στους άνδρες .. 

ADD ( Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής απρόσεκτος τύπος ) 

ADHD ( Μεικτός τύπος απροσεξία παρορμητικότητα υπερκινητικότητα ) 

κάθε άνθρωπος με ΔΕΠ είναι διαφορετικός ... πάνω κάτω όμως ισχύει ότι η συγκέντρωση του δεν είναι συνεπής .. και σταθερή ... όταν την χρειάζεται και έχει δυσκολίες στη μνήμη εργασίας , στην οργάνωση .. κλπ. 

Είναι πολύ επίπονο να ζεις με αυτήν γιατί επηρρεάζει την αποτελεσματικότητα σου στις σπουδές στην εργασία παντού ...

Αν το έχεις μια ζωή το παλεύεις ....

έχει όμως κ θετικά χαρακτηριστικά που αν τα ψάξεις θα τα βρεις .. 

αυτά από εμένα ... 

επίσης διάγνωση μπορείς να κάνεις σε κάποιο κέντρο δυσλεξίας .. μαθησιακών δυσκολιών που ασχολείται και με την ΔΕΠ ...

----------


## savatage

> Διάγνωση από το δημόσιο θα πάρεις από το Αιγηνήτειο ... από το τμήμα που ασχολείται με την ΔΕΠ εκεί θα απαντήσεις σ ένα μεγάλο ερωτηματολόγιο και θα ξέρεις σίγουρα και σε ποιο βαθμό ... σου συμβαίνει αν τελικά ισχύει ότι την έχεις ...


Μονο μεσα απο το ερωτηματολογιο βγαινει η διαγνωση εκει? Δεν κανουν αλλες εξετασεις?
Παντως για το ερωτηματολογιο που λες, μου ειχε πει ο ψυχιατρος οτι το κανουν και οι ψυχιατροι και οι ψυχολογοι αυτο.

----------


## turtle

Ξέρω να σου πω με σιγουριά ότι εκεί ασχολούνται εξιδικευμένα με αυτό το θέμα ... και είναι δύσκολο να βρεις εξιδικευμένους σ αυτό τον τομεα.. 

Εμένα η διάγνωση βγήκε μέσω EEG ηλεκτροεγκεφαλογράφημα και μετά απάντησα και στο ερωτηματολόγιο και βγήκε η ίδια διάγνωση ΔΕΠ με άριστα το 10 στο 4.5 απρόσεκτος τύπος ... EEG δεν ξέρω που μπορείς να κάνεις στην περιοχή σου ... δυστηχώς ... πιστεύω αν ερθεις σε επαφή με τους αρμόδιους θα σε κατευθύνουν .. εκείνοι σχετικά ..

----------


## savatage

Ok καταλαβα, ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. ΕΕG για ΔΕΠΥ δε νομιζω οτι γινεται στην περιοχη μου, αλλα το ερωτηματολογιο μου εχει μπει στο μυαλο να το απαντησω καποια στιγμη, μη μεινω με την απορια τοσα χρονια αν εχω ή δεν εχω add. (Απροσεκτος τυπος) και τωρα τελευταια εχω συνεχως σημαδια μπροστα μου οτι πρεπει τελικα να το ψαξω. Προχτες αναφερθηκα σε αυτο, σημερα εσκασε το μηνυμα σου, προσφατα το συζητουσαμε με τον kozch,.. κατι γινεται!
Ωραια υπογραφη!

----------


## turtle

Thanks .. .ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά .. .μπορεί και να είσαι πολύ κουρασμενος γι αυτό πιάνεις τον εαυτό σου να μην είναι συντονισμένος .. συμβαίνει ..

----------


## savatage

> Thanks .. .ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά .. .μπορεί και να είσαι πολύ κουρασμενος γι αυτό πιάνεις τον εαυτό σου να μην είναι συντονισμένος .. συμβαίνει ..


Οχι, τα θεματα προσοχης και συγκεντρωσης που εχω τα εχω απο παιδι, αυτα με κανουν να αναρωτιεμαι μηπως τελικα προκειται για διασπαση προσοχης. Οταν εχω θεματα μνημης και συγκεντρωσης λογω αγχους, κουρασης, κακου υπνου, καταθλιψης κλπ το καταλαβαινω και το ξεχωριζω.

----------


## kozchr

> Ok καταλαβα, ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. ΕΕG για ΔΕΠΥ δε νομιζω οτι γινεται στην περιοχη μου, αλλα το ερωτηματολογιο μου εχει μπει στο μυαλο να το απαντησω καποια στιγμη, μη μεινω με την απορια τοσα χρονια αν εχω ή δεν εχω add. (Απροσεκτος τυπος) και τωρα τελευταια εχω συνεχως σημαδια μπροστα μου οτι πρεπει τελικα να το ψαξω. Προχτες αναφερθηκα σε αυτο, σημερα εσκασε το μηνυμα σου, προσφατα το συζητουσαμε με τον kozch,.. κατι γινεται!
> Ωραια υπογραφη!


Αγαπητή sav πριν λίγες ημέρες καθώς χάζευα στο φόρουμ, μου έβγαλε στα προτεινόμενα άρθρα το παρακάτω
https://www.e-psychology.gr/children-teens-family/2972
όπως θα θυμάσαι άλλωστε έχω γράψει για εμένα ότι πέρα απο τις δυσκολίες συγκέντρωσης που έχω και την απροσεξία μου, αντιμετωπίζω και δυσκολίες στις κινητικές μου δεξιότητες. Εστειλα λοιπόν μέιλ στην αρθρογράφο για να μάθω τι παίζει στην περίπτωση των ενηλίκων και μου απάντησε να το ψάξω με εργοθεραπευτή. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι απο την μια το σκέφτομαι να το ψάξω και έτσι αλλά από την άλλη, σκέφτομαι ότι στα 40 μου δεν έχω πλέον το κουράγιο να ψάχνομαι και γιαυτό.

----------


## turtle

....δεν ξέρω όλα πρέπει να τα εξηγήσεις με λεπτομέρεια όταν εξεταστείς ...

στη δική μου περίπτωση είχε επηρρεάσει τις μαθησιακές μου επιδόσεις οι οποίες ήταν ασταθής ... και γενικώς το σθένος μου να αρχίσω να κάνω πράγματα να μαθαίνω ... να δραστηριοποιούμε γενικώς .. γιατί η ΔΕΠ με περίμενε στην γωνία να σαμποτάρει τις όποιες μου προσπάθειες ..λόγω μνήμης και συγκέντρωσης .. 

κι αυτό με έριξε σε μια αγχώδη διαταραχούλα , κατάθλιψη τέλος πάντων μου κόστισε πολύ από άποψη πρόοδου .. και κινητοποιήσης αυτοπεποίθησης και αυτοεκτίμησης .. 

το παλεύω και προσπαθώ να το διαχειρίζομαι όσο μπορώ .. .
μου είπαν κι όλας ότι έχω βρει τους τρόπους να το εξισορροπω ...

----------


## savatage

> Αγαπητή sav πριν λίγες ημέρες καθώς χάζευα στο φόρουμ, μου έβγαλε στα προτεινόμενα άρθρα το παρακάτω
> https://www.e-psychology.gr/children-teens-family/2972
> όπως θα θυμάσαι άλλωστε έχω γράψει για εμένα ότι πέρα απο τις δυσκολίες συγκέντρωσης που έχω και την απροσεξία μου, αντιμετωπίζω και δυσκολίες στις κινητικές μου δεξιότητες. Εστειλα λοιπόν μέιλ στην αρθρογράφο για να μάθω τι παίζει στην περίπτωση των ενηλίκων και μου απάντησε να το ψάξω με εργοθεραπευτή. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι απο την μια το σκέφτομαι να το ψάξω και έτσι αλλά από την άλλη, σκέφτομαι ότι στα 40 μου δεν έχω πλέον το κουράγιο να ψάχνομαι και γιαυτό.


Καλησπερα κοζ. Διαβασα το αρθρο και ο προβληματισμος μου θα ηταν ακριβως ο ιδιος στη θεση σου. Μηπως δηλαδη παιδευτεις τζαμπα? Δυσκολο να βρεις εργοθεραπευτη που να εχει εμπειρια και γνωσεις πανω σε μια τοσο εξειδικευμενη περιπτωση, επειδη προκειται για ατομο ενηλικο και οχι για παιδι στην αναπτυξη.
Στη θεση σου, πρωτα θα εψαχνα πληροφοριες στη διεθνη αρθρογραφια αλλα και στο youtube αν υπαρχουν βιντεο με περιπτωσεις ενηλικων που να εδειξαν καποια βελτιωση μετα απο τεχνικες εργοθεραπειας και αν εβρισκα κατι ενθαρρυντικο θα εψαχνα εναν ΠΟΛΥ καλο εργοθεραπευτη για να ξεκινησουμε. 
Πιο χρησιμο βρισκω το λογοθεραπευτη, στο ειχα πει κιολας.

----------


## turtle

Σε ότι αφορά την εργοθεραπεία εαν και εφόσον υπάρχουν συμπτώματα που χρήζουν εργοθεραπευτικής αντιμετώπισης ... η εργοθεραπεία μπορεί να λειτουργήσει συμπληρωματικά στο γενικό πλάνο διαχείρησης της ΔΕΠ. 

Πριν από όλα όμως πρέπει κάποιος να προσδιορίσει τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει και μετά να κάνει ένα πλάνο γενικής αντιμετώπισης με επιμέρους .. παρεμβάσεις ..

----------


## kozchr

Προς το παρόν πάντως συνεχίζω με την ψυχοθεραπεία. Επι της ευκαιρίας να πω ότι σε εμένα η καταθλιπτική διάθεση λειτουργεί ανάποδα σε ότι αφορά την συγκέντρωση μου. Δηλαδή όταν είμαι σε κακή διάθεση, όταν δε μπορώ να ξεφύγω απο το παρόν που δε μου αρέσει, τότε είμαι και περισσότερο συγκεντρωμένος και κάνω τα λιγότερα εώς καθόλου λάθη. Τότε είναι όμως και οι στιγμές που νιώθω ένα τεράστιο βάρος στο στήθος και έρχονται κατά ριπάς οι σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας και να το φύγω απο τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο. Βασικά αυτό μου συνέβη για 3 περίπου χρόνια μόλις και ήταν η στιγμή που αποφάσισα να ψάξω για ψυχολόγο. 
Οταν όμως η διάθεση μου είναι τέτοια ώστε το μυαλό μου να μπορεί να "αποκολλάται" απο την φυσική παρουσία του σώματός μου και να ταξιδεύει εκεί όπου θα ήθελα να είμαι, τότε χάνω την επαφή με το παρόν και κάνω λάθη απροσεξίας και γενικά αδυνατώ να συγκεντρωθώ. Με την ψυχοθεραπεία έχω καταφέρει να βρίσκομαι πάλι στο "συννεφάκι" μου εν μέρει και ουσιαστικά να αφήνω την ζωή να περνάει, τον χρόνο να κυλάει και να μην με ενδιαφέρει γιατί εντός του μυαλού μου,ζω ότι θέλω να ζήσω. Ναι πρακτικά θα ήθελα να κάνω κάτι παραπάνω για εμένα και την ζωή μου αλλά τελικά όσο είμαι έτσι καλά, πρακτικά λειτουργώ εντελώς αναβλητικά ως προς το να κάνω ουσιαστικές κινήσεις βελτίωσης της ζωής μου, στα κομμάτια που θα ήθελα να κάνω

----------


## turtle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc

----------


## savatage

> Προς το παρόν πάντως συνεχίζω με την ψυχοθεραπεία. Επι της ευκαιρίας να πω ότι σε εμένα η καταθλιπτική διάθεση λειτουργεί ανάποδα σε ότι αφορά την συγκέντρωση μου. Δηλαδή όταν είμαι σε κακή διάθεση, όταν δε μπορώ να ξεφύγω απο το παρόν που δε μου αρέσει, τότε είμαι και περισσότερο συγκεντρωμένος και κάνω τα λιγότερα εώς καθόλου λάθη. Τότε είναι όμως και οι στιγμές που νιώθω ένα τεράστιο βάρος στο στήθος και έρχονται κατά ριπάς οι σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας και να το φύγω απο τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο. Βασικά αυτό μου συνέβη για 3 περίπου χρόνια μόλις και ήταν η στιγμή που αποφάσισα να ψάξω για ψυχολόγο. 
> *Οταν όμως η διάθεση μου είναι τέτοια ώστε το μυαλό μου να μπορεί να "αποκολλάται" απο την φυσική παρουσία του σώματός μου και να ταξιδεύει εκεί όπου θα ήθελα να είμαι, τότε χάνω την επαφή με το παρόν και κάνω λάθη απροσεξίας και γενικά αδυνατώ να συγκεντρωθώ. Με την ψυχοθεραπεία έχω καταφέρει να βρίσκομαι πάλι στο "συννεφάκι" μου εν μέρει και ουσιαστικά να αφήνω την ζωή να περνάει, τον χρόνο να κυλάει και να μην με εν**διαφέρει γιατί εντός του μυαλού μου,ζω ότι θέλω να ζήσω. Ναι πρακτικά θα ήθελα να κάνω κάτι παραπάνω για εμένα και την ζωή μου αλλά τελικά όσο είμαι έτσι καλά, πρακτικά λειτουργώ εντελώς αναβλητικά ως προς το να κάνω ουσιαστικές κινήσεις βελτίωσης της ζωής μου, στα κομμάτια που θα ήθελα να κάνω*


Οξυμωρο το τελικο σου συμπερασμα. Το διαβαζω και το ξαναδιαβαζω και το ξαναδιαβαζω για να το κατανοησω.
Εχεις πετυχει εναν τροπο να μπορεις να ζεις τη ζωη σου και να ονειρευεσαι και ελπιζεις και ετσι περνα ο χρονος σε αυτο που αποκαλεις "συννεφακι", σωστα?
Οταν δεν το εκανες αυτο, υπεφερες πολυ και ειχες αυτοκτονικες σκεψεις.
Αρα πώς ακυρωνεις το επιτευγμα σου θεωρωντας οτι σε κραταει πισω?
Αν δεν εκανες αυτο που κανεις τωρα, τι διαφορετικο θα εκανες στα κομματια που εννοεις? Αφου αν βγεις απο το ανακουφιστικο συννεφακι, υποφερεις.
(Καλα το οτι στην καταθλιψη εχεις φουλ συγκεντρωση δεν μπορω να το διανοηθω, εχω ζησει μονο το εντελως αντιστροφο)

----------

